# Prix d'un Imac Special Edition FlowerPower ?



## benman (3 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Je m'apprete a passer vers l'ibook et je souhaite vendre mon Imac. 
Il s'agit d'un Special edition DV FlowerPower G3600 avec 256Mo de RAM et 40Go de DD. Je l'avais achete a l'epoque plus de 2100 mais je ne sais pas du tout combien le revendre ? On m'a dit qu'il s'agissait d'une version collector et qu'il y avait des collectionneurs qui recherchaient ce materiel ? Est-ce vrai et où est-ce possible de passer une annonce ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## ederntal (3 Novembre 2003)

Petites annonces :  TribuMac 

Sinon il y en as sur  MacBidouille ,  MacPlus...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Novembre 2003)

sur argus mac,tu entres toi meme les caractéristiques:
http://www.ikis.org/argus/

je suppose qu'il a un graveur (pas combo )et qu'il a 16 Mo de VRAM??
dans ce cas ,il est estimé ici a 3650 F environ...


----------



## christphe (4 Novembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sur argus mac,tu entres toi meme les caractéristiques:
> http://www.ikis.org/argus/
> 
> Salut
> J'ai testé mon imac rubis.  Ben y sont pas genereux sur ce site!!


----------



## Steevy (4 Novembre 2003)

Quand tu vois le prix d'un eMac d'entrée de gamme bien plus performant que ton iMac, tu ne peux quand même pas espérer le vendre 600 euros comme certains dans les annonces !!!


----------



## bacman (4 Novembre 2003)

je viens de vendre un imac se 500 avec 640 mo de ram pour 500 


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Novembre 2003)

Steevy a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu vois le prix d'un eMac d'entrée de gamme bien plus performant que ton iMac, tu ne peux quand même pas espérer le vendre 600 euros comme certains dans les annonces !!!



c'est vrai qu'avec la baisse des prix des eMacs,les iMac G3 ont prix une claque en occas...
meme mon eMac 700 de l'an dernier,il a du baissé en occas...


----------



## Telonioos (4 Novembre 2003)

benman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je m'apprete a passer vers l'ibook et je souhaite vendre mon Imac.
> Il s'agit d'un Special edition DV FlowerPower G3600 avec 256Mo de RAM et 40Go de DD. Je l'avais achete a l'epoque plus de 2100 mais je ne sais pas du tout combien le revendre ? On m'a dit qu'il s'agissait d'une version collector et qu'il y avait des collectionneurs qui recherchaient ce materiel ? Est-ce vrai et où est-ce possible de passer une annonce ?
> ...




Je pense que tu ne pourras pas en tirer raisonnablement plus de 400 euros. C'est comme ça, les prix baissent, on ne va pas s'en plaindre. C'est comme quand tu achète une bagnole, en 3 ans elle a perdu quasiment les 2/3 de sa valeur (à la louche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Donc ...
à toi de voir.

Soit tu mets ta machine à la vente le prix que tu penses qu'elle vaut (en fonction de l'argent que tu y a mis au départ) soit tu la mets a un prix raisonnable et tu penses au petit étudiant macuser sans le rond qui va pouvoir se payer une machine sympa pour pas trop cher et comme ça, ça fait un petit nouveau de plus dans la communauté.

à toi de voir, mais ce qui est sur, c'est que les prix sont vraiment hallucinant sur les annonces. Certains te proposent des imac G3 au prix des emac bas de gamme, faut pas déconner quand même.

@+


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2003)

christphe a dit:
			
		

> http://www.ikis.org/argus/
> 
> Salut
> J'ai testé mon imac rubis.  Ben y sont pas genereux sur ce site!!


Mon iMac 500 192 Mo DVD + Graveur Externe : 450  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre mon G5 2340 , je l'ai même pas payé ce prix là


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2003)

mon emac payé 10000 F il y a presque 1 an est coté 5000 F!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2003)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> Certains te proposent des imac G3 au prix des emac bas de gamme, faut pas déconner quand même.
> 
> @+



c'est pourquoi j'ai vendu mon iMac original 233 MHz il y a 6 mois pour 1500F alors que sa cote était 2500 F...
si on veut vendre ,il faut vendre à tres bas prix...


----------



## kitetrip (5 Novembre 2003)

> mon emac payé 10000 F il y a presque 1 an est coté 5000 F!!


Raison de plus pr le garder


----------



## Telonioos (7 Novembre 2003)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> > mon emac payé 10000 F il y a presque 1 an est coté 5000 F!!
> 
> 
> Raison de plus pr le garder



oui, tout à fait d'accord avec toi, ça vaut le coup de garder une machine longtemps, comme ça elle est vraiment amortie, et puis avant d'en voir les limites ....
personnellement, j'ai upgradé pour 3 francs 6 sous mon imac, et je compte encore m'en servir un moment !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Novembre 2003)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> oui, tout à fait d'accord avec toi, ça vaut le coup de garder une machine longtemps, comme ça elle est vraiment amortie, et puis avant d'en voir les limites ....
> personnellement, j'ai upgradé pour 3 francs 6 sous mon imac, et je compte encore m'en servir un moment !!!



tu as upgradé le processeur?

qqun sait si on peut upgrader le processeur d'un eMac ?
bof ,l'emac n'a gagné que 300MHz en un an...
et l'iMac G4 que 425 MHz...bof...
vaut mieux attendre...


----------

